# buying farmland



## DeoWorldWide (Jul 10, 2017)

Hello My name is Brendon I am Canadian and I am trying to learn all I can about purchasing land in Italy.

is there anyone who has gone through the struggles that could send me links for all requirements of ownership ?
Also if there are useful contacts such as real estate lawyers and notaries.


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

DeoWorldWide said:


> Hello My name is Brendon I am Canadian and I am trying to learn all I can about purchasing land in Italy.
> 
> is there anyone who has gone through the struggles that could send me links for all requirements of ownership ?
> Also if there are useful contacts such as real estate lawyers and notaries.


Hi,

Sorry I hate seeing threads with no replies.. Makes us look arrogant! 

I don't really have any useful information to give but it may help if you could narrow it down to a region of Italy you are looking to buy in.

How much experience of Italy do you have, do you know Italian... 

*Enter various invasive questions here*

The more we know the more the forum contributors can help.

Kenzo


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Requirements? Cash. More cash. 

If you are asking about moving that's a different issue


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

I too hate to see questions go without answer, but original question seemed so vague as the replies so far have indicate. It might have helped if I’d read the title “buying farmland”, not that I would still have much of an idea. I would suggest a look on the web “buying land in Italy”, if you are in Canada, it should come up with Canadian replies at least. Perhaps a search here on this forum (if you can), for Canadians who are on here and look at their posts (Nick is one of them). Finally, if it is a house you are after, then a cheap way of getting a lot of answers is to get a book on buying a house in Italy. By the way there is a lot of land for sale here….


----------



## Annamior (Mar 17, 2017)

DeoWorldWide said:


> Hello My name is Brendon I am Canadian and I am trying to learn all I can about purchasing land in Italy.
> 
> is there anyone who has gone through the struggles that could send me links for all requirements of ownership ?
> Also if there are useful contacts such as real estate lawyers and notaries.


Hello
Hope I can help. I'm Canadian and bought a house and some land in 2013. Learned quite a bit about buying and other issues with dealing with lawyers and other officials in Italy. If you would like to contact me directly, I'm in Canada at the moment and can give you a some good information and contacts both here and in Italy to help you along the path.


----------



## Annamior (Mar 17, 2017)

Hello, Am new to this site, and not quite sure on protocol... but want to help with your inquiry. What kind of information do you want. I purchased my grandfather's home near Pordenone. I used a lawyer in both Canada (Toronto, Ontario) and Italy (San Vito al Tagliamento) to avoid complications. The transaction went relatively well, but there are all kinds of pitfalls if you don't have all the facts. We bought in 2013 and we have been commuting back and forth since 2013. Have learned quite a bit about "everything" and would like to help a fellow Canadian if I can. 
Please advise on how we can help.
Cheers


----------

